# X300 or D170



## BacflipMeadows (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealer states X series is much better because it's heavier I have 2.5 acres but over half is flat horse pasture. Thoughts from anyone as I am also looking seriously at Huskvarna


----------



## jtt97018 (May 19, 2012)

Yes the X300 is a much better tractor. I have owned both and the 300 is well worth the extra money. Currently I have 2 and both get over 100 hours a season with no problems other than regular maintainence.


----------



## BacflipMeadows (Jun 1, 2012)

What's your opinion on the X300R?? I'm looking at one that is 3 yrs old w only 21 hrs on it


----------



## jtt97018 (May 19, 2012)

The 300R is basically the same as the 300


----------



## jtt97018 (May 19, 2012)

The R designation is about the deck configuration being a rear discharge. Depending on what you are mowing and how you deal with your clippings should be OK.


----------



## jdeluca (Jun 30, 2012)

The R designation is rear discharge, not the best idea John Deere ever had. It limits you options if you ever decide to side discharge or mulch, when I worked for a jd dealer we sat on the ones we got in. As far as the "d" series, they are the home depot / lowes versions of John Deere..they are not any where near the quality of the x series models


----------

